# Lumps on My Goats Tail and Vulva



## Breezy Meadow Farm (Aug 19, 2011)

My goat has litttle lumps on her vulvua and tail, some of them have little white tops, and the one above her vulva is big and red. Does anyone know what this could be? :/


----------



## elevan (Aug 19, 2011)

A picture would be very helpful...without one personally I can't venture a guess.

...but you'll need to post 10 times first....easiest way to do this would be to welcome newbies like yourself in the new member intro section...once you've got 10 posts come back and post a picture.


----------



## Breezy Meadow Farm (Aug 19, 2011)

i am uploading right now, sorry i have dial-up...... >B|


----------



## Breezy Meadow Farm (Aug 19, 2011)

Here are the pictures, i  am sorry they are sorta blurry, she wouldnt stop moving.  sorry there so big too XP


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 19, 2011)

I would first go with bacterial and wash the area with an iodine solution for  3 or 4 days and see if that helps. 

as far as I know there aren't really any viral type things that would cause that in a goat, but I am not all that experienced with that sort of thing. 

I am leaning towards staph infection. 

Doesn't look like warts to me. 

We could discuss fungal type infection, not sure about that either, then you would need to apply some type of anti-fungal cream

Lastlyl, bug bites of some sort,


----------



## Breezy Meadow Farm (Aug 19, 2011)

we called our vet and she thinks its a staph infection, we have no clue where it could have come from though...:/


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 19, 2011)

> we called our vet and she thinks its a staph infection


That's it? Did she offer or prescribe anything?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 19, 2011)

Breezy Meadow Farm said:
			
		

> we called our vet and she thinks its a staph infection, we have no clue where it could have come from though...:/


I have seen a lot of people talking about it on here. so I am assuming that it is fairly commong, especially seems to be with the dairy goats.


----------



## wannacow (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know about goats specifically, but for humans, Staph is everywhere.  It is just whether or not our immune systems can handle it.  I would assume goats would be the same, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Breezy Meadow Farm (Aug 19, 2011)

our vet is gunna come over tomarrow and look at her, shes a Nigerian, if that helps...


----------



## Breezy Meadow Farm (Aug 19, 2011)

also it has spread to her legs and udder, could it be goat pox? are goat pox itchy, (my mom thinks that) but i think it maybe some sort of hives, is that a possiblity? we thought about the bug bite possibility, but what bug could have bit her??? ehhh this is a nightmare, our farm is now quarintend D,8


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 19, 2011)

I had great luck treating a mild udder staph infection w/ Hibiclens from Wal Mart, in the 1st aid / ointment section.


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 19, 2011)

Poly flex will clear it right up if it is staph.  I don't remember off hand what the dosage is.


----------



## Breezy Meadow Farm (Aug 20, 2011)

were can you find poly flex? my moms gunna look into the Hibiclens


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 20, 2011)

Staph would have been my first guess as well.  I'd use Chlorhexidine and review your management to see if there's a weak link compromising immune function in your doe.  We've had staph udder dermatitis once- it's not uncommon when conditions are damp and it was very easy to clear up with Chlorhexidine solution.  But with it being severe enough that it's spreading all over your doe I'd be suspicious about her immune system.  Copper bolused lately?  Recent fecal?  Staph does happen, but here it would be cause for further investigation.

Edited to add:  The Chlorhexidine solution I use is a surgical scrub I purchase through my vet by the gallon.  The dilution rate is a few ounces per gallon of water, so it's going to last me years.  It's very inexpensive- I think $13 for the entire gallon of concentrate.  I use it as my regular udder wash.


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 20, 2011)

Poly Flex is an RX


----------

